# Culinary Arts Thread...post your recipes



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*Post your fave recipes if you have em'...Buckeye....you have a great recipe for Turtle Dove breasts...why don't you share?:smt1099 *


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*OK....I'll start....*

*Here's a recipe for the culinary arts impaired...this was my signature dish in the 70's when I was trying to impress the coeds at Columbia University...(I was dirt poor then)*

Ivy League Stroganoff a la Cheap

Ingredients
2 lbs lean groun beef
4 cans Campbell's Golden Mushroom soup
8 oz of Sour Cream
2 8 oz cans of tomato sauce
16 oz of sliced mushrooms (Green Giant preferred)
2 cups extra long grain rice (or 8 oz extra wide egg noodles)
1 medium onion
1 red or green bell pepper
4 garlic cloves

*Brown the ground beef with the onions, peppers, and chopped garlic.
*Thoroughly drain all fat.
*Add the Golden mushroom soup, the mushrooms, and the tomato sauce, heat while stirring until well blended, and piping hot (do not burn)
*Cook 2 cups of white rice (or noodles)
*In the last five minutes of the rice cooking, add the sour cream to the stroganoff, stir well, and heat through.

Serve the stroganoff over the rice or noodles, serve with a nice dry red wine, and fresh French bread and "real" butter.

Bon apetit:smt1099

BTW....I still cook this dish once a month or more in the winter months since the family loves the simplicity of this dish...at times, I use thinly sliced skirt steak instead of the ground beef....real comfort food.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ Thanks for sharing...nice work. I grill, quite abit but I'm sorta clumsy in the kitchen...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*That's It??????????????*

:snipe:


rustycompass said:


> ~ Thanks for sharing...nice work. I grill, quite abit but I'm sorta clumsy in the kitchen...


*That's the best you can do????WTF, over! How about a grillin' classic of yours....sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh: *


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*hummmmmmmmmmmmmm*



Dustoff '68 said:


> :snipe:
> 
> *That's the best you can do????WTF, over! How about a grillin' classic of yours....sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh: *


~ hotdogs, armor hotdogs.... big kids, little kids, kids who climb on rocks.
Fat kids, skinny kids, even kids with chicken pox...yada,yada,yada

how's that.... :smt003


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*You Da Man Rusty!!!*

+1 with Rusty.:smt023 :smt028 :smt039 :smt046 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You won't believe how good these turn out. It's originally from a Campbell Soup recipe; it's been modified a little.

Aunt Julie's Beans

- 1 package (3 cups) dried baby lima beans
- 1 can tomato soup
- 1 cup brown sugar
- 2 Tbsp molasses
- 1 Tbsp salt
- 1 Tbsp dry mustard
- 1 large onion, chopped fine
- 1/2 lb bacon

Clean beans. Soak overnight; sprinkle lightly with baking soda, if desired, to decrease later gaseous emissions

Pour off water. Re-cover with fresh water to top of beans and bring to a boil. Cook at easy boil for one hour. Add water as necessary to keep water level at top of beans.

Slightly cook bacon until soft. Drain; chop bacon and stir into beans.

Mix in all remaining ingredients, stirring well. Cook in 350 degree oven for 3-4 hours, stirring occasionally. Add in 2-3 soup cans of water, if needed, when cooking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*You da' man Rusty*

*rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: "....we love cheap hot dogs...we love cheap hot dogs...Rusty be the cheap hot dog man...":smt082 :smt082 *


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

*Doves & Wildfowl*

Hmmm lets see...Doves on the grill, or in the oven...a couple of ways to do them. First start out with a mess of whole dove breasts, to get just the breasts I usually defeather the breast area by rubbing it with the thumbs and then, leaving the skin on, tear the whole breast away including the rib bones by grabbing under the breastbone at the base, everything will come away from the body except the wings will remain attached, which you simply cut off, you'll end up with the picture from the other thread.

Rinse and then soak the breasts in salted water overnight to draw out the blood, sometimes I use season salted water or cajun salted water with Tony Cachere's in it to infuse some extra flavor.

Drain and pat dry. Rub with olive oil and whatever spice rub you like.

Throw them on a hot grill to medium well turning as needed.

Meanwhile blacken the skins on some peppers or Jalapenos on the grill for a side (let rest in a ziplock bag for a few minutes, then peal the blackened skins off before serving).

You can also mop them with BBQ or Buffalo Sauce while cooking and serve some on the side.

Another way to do doves that is really popular is to debone the breasts and you'll end up with two halves that you can wrap in bacon with a jalapeno or pineapple slice in the middle of them, secure with a toothpick and cook in a hot oven or on the grill till the bacon is done. And plain bacon wrapped dove meat is like dove rumaki if you cook it well done.

The big mistake most people make when they cook wild game is they cook the heck out of it or cook it for 20 hours in a crock pot thinking there's something in it that will hurt them if they don't. This is just bunk, all they are doing by cooking the heck out of it is making it tough and "gamey" tasting. Some tough muscle meat does need a long slow cooking but birds don't. And a lot of game like doves and deer will dry out too since it's super lean meat, not from some cage-raised, lazy, fat laden animal.

Ducks and Geese: I age my ducks and geese for at least a week (sometimes almost two), whole, breast side up, in the back of the fridge without cleaning them (Don't knock it I used to be paranoid and think you had to clean them right away till I read up and did some controlled experimenting, they do not "rot", but go thru several enzymatic changes that tenderize them and mellow the flavor), after that, do the saltwater soak thing for a day and then if you grill the breasts rare like filet mignon they actually stay tender and juicy and taste like steak, over cook ducks and they tasts like liver, overcook geese and they toughen and dry out. I use olive oil and a nice dry rub on them too.

Here's a couple articles on ageing wild game:

http://www.tpwmagazine.com/archive/2005/nov/ed_3/

http://www.wildeats.com/journal/?p=8#more-8


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*All sounds so good................*

*...reduced gas emitting beans, and non gamey tasting game bird breasts....can do the beans, but I'm a bit hesitant about eating wild fowl....:smt022 *


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I'm no Bobby Flay.....*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: "....we love cheap hot dogs...we love cheap hot dogs...Rusty be the cheap hot dog man...":smt082 :smt082 *


~ Bwaaaaa Haaaaa.......
Okay, that was funny but still....... :butthead: :butthead: :butthead:

And as for "Cheap hotdog man" that would be a nice handle but I think I prefer Rustycompass, I've just had it so long & it just works "Mo' better" for me... :smt003
I am really more of a Steak & Ribs kind of guy but I am no Bobby Flay... I wish I knew more but ..... I am culinarily impaired :smt102


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Bobby who?????*



rustycompass said:


> ~ Bwaaaaa Haaaaa.......
> Okay, that was funny but still....... :butthead: :butthead: :butthead:
> 
> And as for "Cheap hotdog man" that would be a nice handle but I think I prefer Rustycompass, I've just had it so long & it just works "Mo' better" for me... :smt003
> I am really more of a Steak & Ribs kind of guy but I am no Bobby Flay... I wish I knew more but ..... I am culinarily impaired :smt102


*Is he a sous chef or a dish washer at Dusty's Islas Canarias' Bistro?:mrgreen: *

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: "....hot dogs....hot dogs....get yer' cheap a$$ hotdogs at Rusty's Soup Kitchen...":smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

*Cooking with Mr. P*

Who likes to cook? I've got some great recipes!
I'm a Hobbyist Chef if you will, not a cook. 
No wild stuff though.

Here are a few.

1.	Perfect Turkey! It great, if you don't like dry turkey you will love this!
2.	Prime Rib. Better than a restaurant.
3.	Great sauce for Broccoli. If you don't like Broccoli you will!
4.	Girl Scout cookies (thin mints). Can't tell em from the real thing.

#3 and # 4 are fairly simple, #1 and #2 are involved.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Kitty Litter Cake*










1 pk Spice cake mix
1 pk White cake mix
1 pk White sandwich cookies
1 sm Package vanilla pudding mix
12 sm Tootsie Rolls

Prepare cake mixes and bake according to directions. Prepare pudding mix and chill until ready to assemble. Crumble white sandwich cookies in small batches in blender. They tend to stick, so scrape often.

When cakes are cooled, crumble into a large bowl. Toss with half the cookie crumbs and the chilled pudding. Gently combine. Pour into a new kitty litter box.

Put unwrapped Tootsie Rolls in a microwave safe dish two at a time and heat until soft and pliable. Shape ends so they are no longer blunt, curving slightly. Repeat until you have nine, and bury them in the mixture. Sprinkle the other half of cookie crumbs over top. Heat three more Tootsie Rolls in the microwave until almost melted. Scrape them on top of the cake and sprinkle with cookie crumbs.

Serve with a _new_ pooper-scooper.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Blastard said:


> 1 pk Spice cake mix
> 1 pk White cake mix
> 1 pk White sandwich cookies
> 1 sm Package vanilla pudding mix
> ...


I tried this and it tasted like shi*! Then I reread your recipe and saw where you said, "Serve with a *new* pooper-scooper". I bet that would have made a difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

*Hijack......hijack.....*

*...this thread has been hijacked!!*


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...this thread has been hijacked!!*


Class 74-43 here. :smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...this thread has been hijacked!!*


Everybody GET DOWN, this is a hijack.:smt071 We're taking this plane to Cuba. :smt026 :smt026 :smt033


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> Everybody GET DOWN, this is a hijack.:smt071 We're taking this plane to Cuba. :smt026 :smt026 :smt033


Gettin' more cigars..........Oh boy........Oh boy!

:smt028 :smt028 :smt028 :smt028


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

*Welcome aboard Mr. P...*



Mr. P said:


> Class 74-43 here. :smt1099


*67-24 here...slick driver.:smt1099 *


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *67-24 here...slick driver.:smt1099 *


Me too...UH1-H. 1/17th Cav


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Me too...UH1-H. 1/17th Cav


_4th Aviation Battalion, UH1-D_


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> _4th Aviation Battalion, UH1-D_


Thanks for your service, BUD. Salute!:smt1099

Later, Good night.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

2400 said:


> Everybody GET DOWN, this is a hijack.:smt071 We're taking this plane to Cuba. :smt026 :smt026 :smt033


Since you're on your way to Cuba... Here is your mission...

There are 3 individuals that need a swift ass kicking...

Castro, Chavez and Ahmadinejad

You know what needs to be done... Take care of it. :snipe:

*this message will self destruct in....*


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Ok, here goes. I'm kind of a chili purist at heart, but not quite. It's downright plain and simple. I prefer to grill the meat and THEN cut it up and make it into chili. Usually, I accomplish this by having a grilled chuck roast and then using the leftovers for chili. I never measure anything so I can't give exact measurements.

*My Chili Recipe*​ *3-5 lb chuck roast (cut in small pieces & trimmed of fat)*​ *one whole onion, Diced*​ *some olive oil (or rendered suet)
*​ *water*​ *Chili powder (about a cup)*​ *cumin (small amount)*​ *Garlic, Crushed, about a clove*​ *CAYENNE PEPPER, TO TASTE*​ *Pinto beans (soaked overnight in cold water and pre-cooked for an hour or two)- ONLY IF YOU MUST !!!
*​ *a pinch of sage*​ *salt*​ *Take some olive oil (or render some suet- beef fat) and heat that in a big pot*​ *fry the onions & garlic in the oil until almost clear*​ *add the cut up meat*​ *add water to cover*​ *bring to a rapid boil*​ *reduce heat to simmer*​ *cook for quite a while (usually a day, sometimes two) , until meat starts to get tender*​ *add chili powder, sage, salt, & cumin*​ *cook until meat shreds*​ *add beans (again, ONLY if you MUST!!)
*​ *cook until beans are done*​ *Serve*​ *Note: you may substitute hamburger, but it's not quite as good*​ *Sometimes, I mix in about a pint and a half of my salsa about an hour before I quit cooking it. 
*​


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Dustoff '68;
:prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: :prayer: "....hot dogs....hot dogs....get yer' cheap a$$ hotdogs at Rusty's Soup Kitchen...":smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082[/QUOTE said:


> NO SOUP FOR YOU !!!!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I use to like to cook but got burned out on it. I do most of the cooking because my wife usually works till six pm.I'll still make California rolls once in a while. I liked the Moosewood Cookbook http://www.moosewoodrestaurant.com/ for a while then lost it some how.

I use to make my own noodles and yogurt and all that fun, time consuming stuff.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I use to like to cook but got burned out on it. I do most of the cooking because my wife usually works till six pm.I'll still make California rolls once in a while. I liked the Moosewood Cookbook http://www.moosewoodrestaurant.com/ for a while then lost it some how.
> 
> I use to make my own noodles and yogurt and all that fun, time consuming stuff.


I try NOT to let the wife cook, she tends to use the smoke alarm for a timer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

*You too Mr. P.*



Mr. P said:


> Thanks for your service, BUD. Salute!:smt1099
> 
> Later, Good night.


*Now that we have done our time and service, and for the majority of that time, had to be serious and behave as gentlmen, it's refreshing that I can act like the kid I always knew was their:smt1099 *


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

*Good stuff their Thor....I'll try your recipe sans beans. Thanks so much.*


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Now that we have done our time and service, and for the majority of that time, had to be serious and behave as gentlmen, it's refreshing that I can act like the kid I always knew was their:smt1099 *


I know what ya mean.

Did you ever happen to fly with Mike Novosel?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I try NOT to let the wife cook, she tends to use the smoke alarm for a timer.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*I wish.............*



Mr. P said:


> I know what ya mean.
> 
> Did you ever happen to fly with Mike Novosel?


the man was a legend...so was his kid.........I was just another expendible rotorhead driving slicks in nothing but hot LZ's....on some occassions, I got to fly gunner on a AH-1....I was NOT a politician...just a crazy 20 year old who just loved to fly.:smt1099


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Mexican Pasta*

Everyone has their favorite way of making pasta sauce. Try substituting one third of the tomato based sauce you normally use with enchilada sauce. I use the hot stuff in combination with a sweet tasting spaghetti sauce in a jar (Prego) for a very good result. Yum!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Speaking of Spaghetti Sauce....*



Blastard said:


> Everyone has their favorite way of making pasta sauce. Try substituting one third of the tomato based sauce you normally use with enchilada sauce. I use the hot stuff in combination with a sweet tasting spaghetti sauce in a jar (Prego) for a very good result. Yum!


while working in Italy some years ago, I got a tip from an Italian great grandmother who said that in order to cut down the acidity when using fresh tomatos in a sauce, to add shredded carrots to a sauce....the carrots dissolve while simmering, add no after taste, cuts the acidity, and imparts a nice color to the sauce.:smt1099


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> while working in Italy some years ago, I got a tip from an Italian great grandmother who said that in order to cut down the acidity when using fresh tomatos in a sauce, to add shredded carrots to a sauce....the carrots dissolve while simmering, add no after taste, cuts the acidity, and imparts a nice color to the sauce.:smt1099


Interesting, might try that.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Worlds Best Fajita Burritos*

If you like real spicy food, you will love this one. It's one of my favorites.

What you need for three hungry people:

The biggest & best skirt steak you can find (flank will work too)
Lawry's Baja Chipotle Marinade
One can of Chipotle Peppers in Adobo
One large onion
Two large red bell peppers
Two large yellow bell peppers
Jumbo flour tortillas
A little olive oil

*Preparation*
Marinade the skirt steak in the Lawry's Baja Chipotle Marinade for two days.

A few hours before cook time, prepare the onion and bell peppers by slicing into fajita size bits.

Place one whole chipotle pepper into a gallon sized zip-top baggie and mash by squeezing. Add two teaspoons of the adobo (the stuff in the can with the chipotle peppers) into the baggie and mix with the mashed pepper. (See *Note*)

Add the bell pepper and onion slices to the baggie then pour in about a teaspoon of olive oil. Shake/mix bag until the onions and bell peppers are covered with the olive oil and adobo. The bag should sit at room temperature for a few hours.

*Cooking*
The steak must be cooked on a very hot grill. The veggies get cooked in a cast iron skillet that sits right on the grill. When you fire up the grill, place the skillet on one side and crank the heat up all the way across the whole grilling surface.

Cook time varies with the thickness of the steak, but you do not want to overcook. About five minutes per side tops for a very thick steak. Usually three minutes per side works well. Remove steak from grill and set aside for resting/ slicing.

Dump the veggies into the skillet and stir every few minutes until they are kind of soft, but not too much. Takes about eight minutes.

Just before the veggies are done, slice the steak very thin diagonally across the grain. If you do this part wrong you will wreak the whole thing because the steak will be tough. Get it right and it melts like butter.

Warm up a tortilla and fill it up burrito style with hot steak and veggies. If you like it really really hot go with the additional whole chipotle pepper option. This meal goes best with a cold Sam Adams.

*Note: *For your first time, throttle back on the adobo. This stuff is seriously hot. You can always add the optional chipotle pepper to spice up your personal eats. If it was not too hot, next time go with the full two teaspoons.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> while working in Italy some years ago, I got a tip from an Italian great grandmother who said that *in order to cut down the acidity when using fresh tomatos in a sauce, to add shredded carrots to a sauce.*...the carrots dissolve while simmering, add no after taste, cuts the acidity, and imparts a nice color to the sauce.:smt1099


And it's absolutely true. I don't shred them I just slice lengthwise and quarter, about 2 in. pieces. Remove carrots when done.
A bit of sugar helps as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*I love skirt steak...*



Blastard said:


> If you like real spicy food, you will love this one. It's one of my favorites.
> 
> What you need for three hungry people:
> 
> ...


..*...I will definitely try your recipe...around my house, we eat skirt quickly flamed on the grill, served medium rare, with a a sweet onion or red onion and chopped tomato salad swimming in olive oil and lemon juice, fresh Cuban bread, and that's it...very utilitarian, but good eatin'....did I mention, plenty of Cerveza Sol?:smt1099 *


----------

